# husqvarna 140r



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2013)

hi guys, long time since ive been on here. anyways, what can u tell me about this brush cutter. iam looking for the gasline and filter, as well as the blade and how it fastens onto the machine. right now it has the trimmer head on it. any info is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jczv (Nov 20, 2013)

You may already have it but here's the owner's manual

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSO/HUSO1977_USen/HUSO1977_USen__101834926.pdf

and the IPL

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI1979_AAaa/HUSI1979_AAaa_I7900002_.pdf


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks! Have a hard time finding any info and parts for this unit. But I have it running now, just gotta get the blade on it.


----------

